# First Cheese Smoke



## mattyoc20 (Dec 8, 2013)

And they are in













20131208_102219.jpg



__ mattyoc20
__ Dec 8, 2013






Whats in there:

3 kinds of cheddar

Sharp Provy

Colby

Brie

Gouda

Parmesan (becuase why not)

Figured if im firing up the smoker might as well put in as much as i can.

I am concerned of the outside temp.  Right now its 27 degrees outside.  Obviously i am cold smoking.  How will this affect me?  Should i put in a couple pieces of charcoal?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2013)

You should be fine with the cooler temp. I usually will just smoke longer. You probably won't get much color change with the colder temp. Still will have the smoke flavor.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 8, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You should be fine with the cooler temp. I usually will just smoke longer. You probably won't get much color change with the colder temp. Still will have the smoke flavor.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 8, 2013)

Smoked Gouda is excellent.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 8, 2013)

didnt turn out how i thought it would.  No color change as expected per dirtsailors post.  I am tasting a bitter taste to it, which is overpowering the smoke flavor i think.  I had it in for about 4 hours and had my amnps lit from both ends.  Is that my issue?


----------



## knuckle47 (Dec 8, 2013)

You'll need to let it age a few weeks minimally to get the flavor as you are expecting.  Right out of the smoke you be better off licking an ashtray and I'm a radically crazy anti-smoker... Read Mr. T's  tutorial.  It's a godsend


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 22, 2013)

Just tasted the cheeses after letting them age for 2 weeks.  They are pretty good.  The sharp provy hardly took any smoke to it which looking back is easy to see why.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 22, 2013)

knuckle47 said:


> You'll need to let it age a few weeks minimally to get the flavor as you are expecting. Right out of the smoke you be better off licking an ashtray and I'm a radically crazy anti-smoker... Read Mr. T's tutorial. It's a godsend


----------



## dave17a (Dec 25, 2013)

How's the parmesian? Always looked but never bought Was scared.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 26, 2013)

The parm was really good. Big fan favorite I didn't think it would come out as good as it did but it was awesome


----------

